# Best drummers ever.



## Bee (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ5B7yqDYbA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhfdbon4728


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8yDGLZv-LM


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2014)

Bee, Buddy Rich and Gene Krupa were my idols because I played drums for many years. I would listen to their records and try to imitate their style. Thanks for posting that. Enjoyed playing them again.


----------



## Bee (Apr 7, 2014)

Pappy you are welcome, I too loved Buddy Rich and Gene Krupa and I still have an LP they made tucked away somewhere in the house.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Sandy Nelson!


----------



## Bee (Apr 8, 2014)

Just for you T.G.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC9okWm8A6o&list=PLIeRRviu1HMls-WGHFDdlLzFMaBhKI5EM


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Bee.  I loved Sandy Nelson when I was in high school and wanted to be a drummer against my father's wishes.  He lost a leg in an accident but continued playing after.  Saw a bit on tv once with Sandy, Rich and Krupa walking across a football field filled with drums that was just so cool.


----------



## Bee (Apr 8, 2014)

You're welcome T.G., I would loved to have seen those three walking across the football field filled with drums.

My eldest son was a drummer in a local group here, I still have his drums stored in my garage.


----------

